# Cutting? How long to see results?



## silencer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi,

I've never actually strictly cut before since I have always had a fast metabolism and been pretty skinny, but over the past 3 years more or less I have obviously started to put on MASS, now around 95kg (210lbs +/-) I am thinking about cutting in a few months (Around Easter). I wouldn't say its a "tire" but unlike before I have "love handles" Before there was nothing there at all, just a Solid waste....

Anyway, How long will it take to see results? Given that I naturally had a fast metabolism, I will Mantain a STRICT cutting diet as well as perform cardio 6 times a week. I have around 18% fat, I was wondering how long it would take for me to get it down to 10% ?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2005)

I would say somewhere to the tune of 3-5 pounds of fat is noticeable.  It's hard to say exactly because it depends how you store fat and how often you look at your body in the mirror.  You're less apt to notice changes if you look at your body 5x per day.


----------



## silencer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yea but how long before I get that Immense 6 pack I used to have ? ..I mean the abdominal muscles on the top are visible enough (+/-)...Just the waist which has gotten a bit outta proportion in my opinion


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

Who cares how long.....and who really knows. Just go on your cut and learn from it.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 12, 2005)

Yea, it's not the same for everybody.  Just be patient and stick to it, and you shouldn't have any problems getting the results you want.


----------



## silencer (Dec 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *"Who cares how long"*.....and who really knows. Just go on your cut and learn from it.




1)I care how fucking long because I want to reserve ADEQUATE Time before summer to make sure I have enough time to cut down to the required body fat.

2)Who really knows, well People here should know from past experiences, of course people will differ, but on the other hand trainers and people who have similar stats will be able to give their two cents

3)I will learn from it. No shit. But I want to get some information to optimise my "Learning Experience"


----------



## silencer (Dec 12, 2005)

Fuck...I know other people think you are an asshole....but I never honestly thought that before...Christ I was wrong.


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> Fuck...I know other people think you are an asshole....but I never honestly thought that before...Christ I was wrong.


True story


18% to 10% exactly how many lbs of weight is the change???
What is your exact diet????
What are your maintance calories????
When do you want to hit 10%...exact day and month?????????????????


answer this and maybe we have something to work with here.
if not then you are asking us to just blindly guess.


----------



## silencer (Dec 12, 2005)

firstly I would just like to say that the Questions Which come after "True Story" was an Edit.

18% to 10% exactly how many lbs of weight is the change???
What is your exact diet????
What are your maintance calories????
When do you want to hit 10%...exact day and month?????????????????

18% - 10% (Well I did give my Weight) Therefore I wanna cut of 17lbs +/-

Exact Diet isn't completely necessary at this point, As I said previously it will be CLEAN and sub maintanance calories

When do I want to hit it ? Well That's what I am Asking FFS, WHEN DO YOU THINK I WILL HIT IT ? I would like to do it in 1 day, but that is not gonna happen...that's why I am asking for a realistic time period FFS.


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> firstly I would just like to say that the Questions Which come after "True Story" was an Edit.
> 
> 18% to 10% exactly how many lbs of weight is the change???
> What is your exact diet????
> ...



I would guess 6-9 weeks depending on how far below your maintenance   calories you go.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would guess 6-9 weeks depending on how far below your maintenance   calories you go.




IMO this is a bad calculation.  If you want to retain LBM, from what I have been reading, you cut 1-1.5 LB's a week at the most.  So in 9 weeks at 1.5 LB's a week, you would loose 13.5 LB's, hardly enough to get you down to 10%.


----------



## silencer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like 2 months and a half +/- ...90 days =13 weeks +/-


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> Sounds like 2 months and a half +/- ...90 days =13 weeks +/-



That's about how long I'm giving myself to get ripped...I should only be around 13% +/- and want to be between 7 and 9% in or around may.  So I'm starting a cut in late march/early april....but I will also be doing a prop/tren cutter around this time too, to facilitate the retention/gain of LBM and the loss of fat.  So let's say I gain 10lbs of muscle and lose 10lbs of fat (how possible that is I don't know) then I will weigh the same but will have a considerably lower BF%.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2005)

You could probably get away with 2 pounds per week for the first few weeks, but then I would scale back to 1-1.5 after a few weeks.  Also, you will probably lose more the first week because of decreased water retention and lower amounts of glycogen being stored.


----------



## GFR (Dec 13, 2005)

No reason in the world you can't ripp off 6 1/2 lbs in the first 2 weeks, then drop 1.5 lbs a week for the next 7 weeks


----------

